# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  التعامل الأمثل مع الأطفال الأيتام

## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
تحية طيبة لك د/ عادل 
لي سؤال بخصوص التعامل مع الأطفال الأيتام ...انا أعتقد اني كنت قد سألت في جزئية خاصة بهذا الموضوع في ما مضي لكن للاسف محرك البحث كما تعلم لا يعمل فعذراً لتكرار بعض الاشياء ... سؤالي هو توجد دور للأيتام تسمح بأن يكون لكل طفل أخوة و أخوات متكفلين بهم و يجتمعوا لمناقشة كل ما يخص الطفل و يأخذوهم في نزهات خارج الدار .. معلش مقدمة لتوضيح السؤال.. عند وصول الطفل سن المدرسة تظهر مشكلة من حق الأخوة و الأخوات أن يدخلوا الطفل المتكفلين به في اي مدرسة خاصة ماداموا هم سيتكفلون بالمصاريف و إذا ترك الأمر إلي الدار تدخلهم مدارس حكومية و يكون معلوم لتلك المدارس انهم أيتام _مجهولي النسب_ بعضهم و البعض الآخر لعائلات متوفية أو فقير بدرجة لا تستطيع التكفل بهم و تربيتهم ، المهم تقابل الأخوة و الأخوات مشكلة و إختلاف عن متي يخبروا الطفلة بحقيقة الأمر ..و كيف ... و هل من مصلحة الأطفال تواجدهم في مدارس عادية حكومية معروف لمن حولهم بظروفهم  لمواجهة الحقيقة منذ الصغر و التعايش معها؟؟ أم الأفضل في حالة توفر إمكانيات الأخوة أن يدخلوا مدارس خاصة مثلهم مثل أطفال عائلاتهم؟؟؟ و لكن متي يخبروهم؟؟ و ماذا سيقول الأطفال في تلك المدارس عن أولياء أمورهم؟؟؟ و هل هذا ممكن يحدث صدمة لهم؟؟؟ 
بصراحة هذا الموضوع يحيرني جداً و كذالك الكثيرون غيري لمثل هذه الموتقف التي نعجز عن التصرف الأمثل لمصلحة هؤلاء الأطفال خاصة أننا كمجتمعات شرقية لنا كثير من التحفظات عليهم حتي لو انكرنا ذلك و لكنها الحقيقة في حين أنهم ليس لهم ذنب في ظروفهم السيئة 
آسفة للإطالة و في إنتظار ردك..دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## د.عادل

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> تحية طيبة لك د/ عادل 
> لي سؤال بخصوص التعامل مع الأطفال الأيتام ...انا أعتقد اني كنت قد سألت في جزئية خاصة بهذا الموضوع في ما مضي لكن للاسف محرك البحث كما تعلم لا يعمل فعذراً لتكرار بعض الاشياء ... سؤالي هو توجد دور للأيتام تسمح بأن يكون لكل طفل أخوة و أخوات متكفلين بهم و يجتمعوا لمناقشة كل ما يخص الطفل و يأخذوهم في نزهات خارج الدار .. معلش مقدمة لتوضيح السؤال.. عند وصول الطفل سن المدرسة تظهر مشكلة من حق الأخوة و الأخوات أن يدخلوا الطفل المتكفلين به في اي مدرسة خاصة ماداموا هم سيتكفلون بالمصاريف و إذا ترك الأمر إلي الدار تدخلهم مدارس حكومية و يكون معلوم لتلك المدارس انهم أيتام _مجهولي النسب_ بعضهم و البعض الآخر لعائلات متوفية أو فقير بدرجة لا تستطيع التكفل بهم و تربيتهم ، المهم تقابل الأخوة و الأخوات مشكلة و إختلاف عن متي يخبروا الطفلة بحقيقة الأمر ..و كيف ... و هل من مصلحة الأطفال تواجدهم في مدارس عادية حكومية معروف لمن حولهم بظروفهم  لمواجهة الحقيقة منذ الصغر و التعايش معها؟؟ أم الأفضل في حالة توفر إمكانيات الأخوة أن يدخلوا مدارس خاصة مثلهم مثل أطفال عائلاتهم؟؟؟ و لكن متي يخبروهم؟؟ و ماذا سيقول الأطفال في تلك المدارس عن أولياء أمورهم؟؟؟ و هل هذا ممكن يحدث صدمة لهم؟؟؟ 
> بصراحة هذا الموضوع يحيرني جداً و كذالك الكثيرون غيري لمثل هذه الموتقف التي نعجز عن التصرف الأمثل لمصلحة هؤلاء الأطفال خاصة أننا كمجتمعات شرقية لنا كثير من التحفظات عليهم حتي لو انكرنا ذلك و لكنها الحقيقة في حين أنهم ليس لهم ذنب في ظروفهم السيئة 
> آسفة للإطالة و في إنتظار ردك..دمت بكل خير
> في رعاية الله ،،،


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته



> لي سؤال بخصوص التعامل مع الأطفال الأيتام ...انا أعتقد اني كنت قد سألت في جزئية خاصة بهذا الموضوع في ما مضي لكن للاسف محرك البحث كما تعلم لا يعمل فعذراً لتكرار بعض الاشياء ...


ما شاء الله عليكي ذاكرتك قوية
فعلاً سئلتي نفس السؤوال واجبتك عليه.
انا لا اعلم ما هو محرك البحث ، وبالتالي لا اعلم ان كان يعمل ام لا.
 بعد ان جزئت موضوع سؤوال وجواب ، اصبح كل سؤوال موضوع منفصل ، ويمكن بسهولة الحصول عليه.
على اي حال هذا هو الموضوع ويمكنك الإطلاع عليه بالضغط بفارة الكمبيوتر جهة اليسار هــنا 
او بنقل الرابط التالي في مربع اعلى الصفحة Address
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=52008




> سؤالي هو توجد دور للأيتام تسمح بأن يكون لكل طفل أخوة و أخوات متكفلين بهم و يجتمعوا لمناقشة كل ما يخص الطفل و يأخذوهم في نزهات خارج الدار .. معلش مقدمة لتوضيح السؤال.. عند وصول الطفل سن المدرسة تظهر مشكلة من حق الأخوة و الأخوات أن يدخلوا الطفل المتكفلين به في اي مدرسة خاصة ماداموا هم سيتكفلون بالمصاريف و إذا ترك الأمر إلي الدار تدخلهم مدارس حكومية و يكون معلوم لتلك المدارس انهم أيتام _مجهولي النسب_ بعضهم و البعض الآخر لعائلات متوفية أو فقير بدرجة لا تستطيع التكفل بهم و تربيتهم ، المهم تقابل الأخوة و الأخوات مشكلة و إختلاف عن متي يخبروا الطفلة بحقيقة الأمر ..و كيف ... و هل من مصلحة الأطفال تواجدهم في مدارس عادية حكومية معروف لمن حولهم بظروفهم  لمواجهة الحقيقة منذ الصغر و التعايش معها؟؟ أم الأفضل في حالة توفر إمكانيات الأخوة أن يدخلوا مدارس خاصة مثلهم مثل أطفال عائلاتهم؟؟؟ و لكن متي يخبروهم؟؟ و ماذا سيقول الأطفال في تلك المدارس عن أولياء أمورهم؟؟؟ و هل هذا ممكن يحدث صدمة لهم؟؟؟


من المفترض بان هذه الدور او الملاجئ بها اخصائيين اجتماعيين على دراية عالية بكيفية التعامل مع هذه الحالات، وليس لدي اي معلومات عن كيفية إدارة او التعامل داخل هذه الدور في مصر.
وباقي استفسارك بموضوعك السابق.


للجميع تحياتي.

----------

